# Posting results after the shoots.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Never understood why clubs dont get results posted here or some where for there shooters within two days.
Now days there always some place to get them posted for those who paid there entry fees.'

Nothing bugs me more than someone to pm and ask me if I knew how they did.

State shoots are usual two day shoots and everyone not there on Sunday.

If you have a website use it and get it posted.

Far as Im concerned your dropping the ball not doing this. Sad promblem is even more when you try and find out and no one can give the results.


DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

So, what you are saying is: you'll have the results from the OSAA state up shortly, right?:wink:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I think this is a ridiculous post. Sorry DB but clubs are run by volunteers doing the work on volunteer time and I don't think posting scores on a website is even a remote requirement. I know I go out after work to set the range on shoot weekends, stay after the shoot to pull the targets and put them away, go out on off days to keep the lanes trimmed, inventory targets every few months to verify that we have good solid targets for all to shoot, teach others how to set the course in a challenging and fair manner and all kinds of other duties just so everyone can come and complain becuase their scores aren't posted on the internet. What in the world did we do before Al Gore invented it?


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you ever ran a shoot? What I mean by that is plan, set targets, buy food run concessions, set up registration, tear down etc? Your idiotic comment tells me no you have not. Get a clue, or better yet put a shoot on and let's see how fast your tired broken behind gets the scores posted...


Never assume anything until you have done it. Running a shoot is hard work. And remember most of the clubs don't have 50 or 60 members running it. It's all done by a few dedicated folks meaning only 10 or 12 there to run it. Give em a break


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Fact of the matter is, the people paying the entry fee want to see the scores pretty soon.

I like seeing the scores posted, and yes, I run my own range. It requires more work and effort after you have put in a long weekend, but I usually have mine posted on www.shootarchery.com by Sunday night. Monday night at the latest.

Other clubs gets lots of complaints if you take longer than two days.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I also like to see the scores posted in a timely manner.


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey yall yake it easy on db!! Great guy and greater for our sport!! Saying that db we have been to 2 oklahoma asa shoots and had a blast at both but one thing that drives us crazy tho is at both shoots during the awards they didnt announce the shooters score..we all want to know what scores the class winners shot...just a friendly suggestion!!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

For anyone who wants to see the scores posted in a timely manner from a NON PROFIT club - please volunteer your time before you ask for that to happen or before you complain for any reason. If we could get enough volunteers to help in all the other aspects maybe this wouldn't seem like such a hard task to accomplish. 
If this is for a FOR PROFIT club/shoot then they need to post the scores in an appropriate time frame.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Have you ever ran a shoot? What I mean by that is plan, set targets, buy food run concessions, set up registration, tear down etc? Your idiotic comment tells me no you have not. Get a clue, or better yet put a shoot on and let's see how fast your tired broken behind gets the scores posted...
> 
> 
> Never assume anything until you have done it. Running a shoot is hard work. And remember most of the clubs don't have 50 or 60 members running it. It's all done by a few dedicated folks meaning only 10 or 12 there to run it. Give em a break


I really wish you would say what you mean instead of mincing words. LOL just kidding! I really thought the same thing and just toned down my post but I am glad you posted yours.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually I agree with DB!!! If I drove an hour or more (most of the time for me) and paid money to shoot then I should know how the shoot went without having to call or email someone. Regardless of the number of people used to put on a shoot placing data on a website, forum or facebook is the easy part. It's ridiculous that I've shot at clubs and called the president to see how the shoot went and they never even return my call...piss poor! The communication is alway better when you're trying to come to spend you hard earned money than it is after they've gotten it.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

athomPT said:


> Actually I agree with DB!!! If I drove an hour or more (most of the time for me) and paid money to shoot then I should know how the shoot went without having to call or email someone. Regardless of the number of people used to put on a shoot placing data on a website, forum or facebook is the easy part. It's ridiculous that I've shot at clubs and called the president to see how the shoot went and they never even return my call...piss poor! The communication is alway better when you're trying to come to spend you hard earned money than it is after they've gotten it.


Well if we could up the cost of the shoots to compensate the people who put in the work maybe that would work. Oh sorry I guess then people would just complain that the shoot cost was too much. The fact is if we paved the lanes in gold and gave everyone a ride to and from the targets they would still find something to complain about. I guess thats why its so hard to find people to help at shoots because everyone is flat out tired of hearing it.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Agree a 100% with DB. Not having scores posted in a few days is lame for those who pay and COMPETE. I love getting home and being asked "well how'd you do?" only to say I dunno...might found out in a few days.

lame


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

VeroShooter said:


> Well if we could up the cost of the shoots to compensate the people who put in the work maybe that would work. Oh sorry I guess then people would just complain that the shoot cost was too much. The fact is if we paved the lanes in gold and gave everyone a ride to and from the targets they would still find something to complain about. I guess thats why its so hard to find people to help at shoots because everyone is flat out tired of hearing it.


So you're telling me the 30 min to put scores on a website is too taxing? I know how much effort goes into putting out/picking up targets, putting out stakes, coolers, tables, etc and take money accurately have people pass out awards and take pictures if you're forturnate. But 30 -40 minutes to transfer scores from cards to a PC, I don't buy it. I will say our club has great participation so I can't relate to what you're saying and it sounds like your frustrated. I've seen clubs that really struggle to get participation from members and should possibly consider shutting it down! It's sad when people from other clubs that come to shoot have to help take down the range.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

The club that I help with uses a Facebook page. I usually post them while I'm at the shoot after the final results, via my phone. If not my goal is 24-48 hours. 

It's not hard to do, all the clubs in this area do it. Either Facebook or webpage, some do both.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> So, what you are saying is: you'll have the results from the OSAA state up shortly, right?:wink:



It up to the clubs. If they send us the results they get posted. Clubs got to send the results to us. Bet Trosper has the OSAA State results up quickly.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Have you ever ran a shoot? What I mean by that is plan, set targets, buy food run concessions, set up registration, tear down etc? Your idiotic comment tells me no you have not. Get a clue, or better yet put a shoot on and let's see how fast your tired broken behind gets the scores posted...
> 
> 
> Never assume anything until you have done it. Running a shoot is hard work. And remember most of the clubs don't have 50 or 60 members running it. It's all done by a few dedicated folks meaning only 10 or 12 there to run it. Give em a break


You got to be kidding. I have done shoots/clubs for years, I know how to run a shoot and know how to get results posted.
I have volunteered ten times more than you will ever do in your life. Set up the local club targets by myself for atleast 8yrs. They dont ask me to come help that I dont show up. I volunteer now taking care of NFAA website for state. I take pictures at the shoots and post and promote on all levels. Wagoner archery numbers have doubled sense I started promoting it via internet and pictures, there is no better way to get new members.

So you feel no one needs to know the results after paying an entry fee and driving two hours to your club shoot. Heck lets just shoot for fun and not keep score.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Fact of the matter is, the people paying the entry fee want to see the scores pretty soon.
> 
> I like seeing the scores posted, and yes, I run my own range. It requires more work and effort after you have put in a long weekend, but I usually have mine posted on www.shootarchery.com by Sunday night. Monday night at the latest.
> 
> Other clubs gets lots of complaints if you take longer than two days.


I run the NFAA website and post scores if they send them to me. It the number one complaint I often here. Archer never knows if he won or not.
DB


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

All of our Local clubs do a really good job posting scores... 

Several just post them on Facebook which is pretty convenient...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ABTABB said:


> All of our Local clubs do a really good job posting scores...
> 
> Several just post them on Facebook which is pretty convenient...


Facebook perfect, free and most folks know how to find it. Several of are clubs post in the regional shoots section here where the shoot was annouced.
DB
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VeroShooter said:


> I think this is a ridiculous post. Sorry DB but clubs are run by volunteers doing the work on volunteer time and I don't think posting scores on a website is even a remote requirement. I know I go out after work to set the range on shoot weekends, stay after the shoot to pull the targets and put them away, go out on off days to keep the lanes trimmed, inventory targets every few months to verify that we have good solid targets for all to shoot, teach others how to set the course in a challenging and fair manner and all kinds of other duties just so everyone can come and complain becuase their scores aren't posted on the internet. What in the world did we do before Al Gore invented it?


 Its just not that hard and you owe it to the archers who travel a long ways to shoot your events.
I personally wouldnt go to a shoot that I cannot find out if I won or loss. Nothing ridulous about this at all. Kinda surprised someone wouldnt find this a courtesy to the shooter.
DB
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've been to shoots last year, really big shoots, and still don't know how I finished. lain:

It is very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VeroShooter said:


> Well if we could up the cost of the shoots to compensate the people who put in the work maybe that would work. Oh sorry I guess then people would just complain that the shoot cost was too much. The fact is if we paved the lanes in gold and gave everyone a ride to and from the targets they would still find something to complain about. I guess thats why its so hard to find people to help at shoots because everyone is flat out tired of hearing it.


Been that way for ever and its not changing. Its always the same few doing all the work. I use to get so tired of asking for volunteers I used to do it all by myself. But this is so simple and reguires nothing and it can be done in the A/C at your home.
Its a thankless job and its never going to change. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VeroShooter said:


> I really wish you would say what you mean instead of mincing words. LOL just kidding! I really thought the same thing and just toned down my post but I am glad you posted yours.


Veroshooter you think Im not involved in Oklahoma ranges and my club and dont volunteer? Heck I have drove two hours to help and volunteer at my buddies range. He knows he dont ask twice and Im there. Everyone should give back.
DB


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

THANK YOU DB!!! Missouri ASA took a entire week to get scores posted for the state shoot this last week! I understand, people have lots of things going on in there lives, but if you are willing to run a shoot or head up a ASA federation, you have accepted that responsibility. I understand 3 days, but a week is alittle excessive. No offense to anybody.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Post them up quick, it just makes you look that much better as a club. Oh and yes I have ran shoots in the past and done most of the work. Posting the scores is just completing one of the tasks required of hosting a 3D shoot. I was at a shoot yesterday and they couldn't even tell me what the high score for a class was.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

XRingOrNothing said:


> THANK YOU DB!!! Missouri ASA took a entire week to get scores posted for the state shoot this last week! I understand, people have lots of things going on in there lives, but if you are willing to run a shoot or head up a ASA federation, you have accepted that responsibility. I understand 3 days, but a week is alittle excessive. No offense to anybody.


 I agree and shoots like state folks are traveling quite a distance. Week later most have forgotten about it, kinda bad going to work the next day and someone says did you win! Everyone wants to tell there families immediately. ASA on the national level has been doing a great job the last few years. We got most are clubs to get onboard and get them posted quickly this year at the qaulifers and it certianly helps.
DB


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

Barry and Becca Estes had the Al. state ASA scores up the night of the shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

popeye7777 said:


> Barry and Becca Estes had the Al. state ASA scores up the night of the shoot.


Thats awesome, did you win?
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Never understood why clubs dont get results posted here or some where for there shooters within two days.
> Now days there always some place to get them posted for those who paid there entry fees.'
> 
> Nothing bugs me more than someone to pm and ask me if I knew how they did.
> ...


I agree with DB 100% nothing worse than driving 1.5 hrs or futher and not know how yoy did- my club uses shootarchery.com - our scores are posted sunday night for a 2 day shoot


----------



## Russell Christy (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree with D.B. 100%. Hey VeroShooter are you OK with traveling hours to a shoot paying your money and then not hearing where you stood for a week or two or sometimes more?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, some of us that have all the scores to post also have to travel a pretty far distance home from a state shoot.....But we get them up in a day or two.....I know I had the Florida scores up by 6pm Monday.... Because archerytalk doesn't take excel x file of that size. Give a break to those of us that have to do it. We have lives too....and if your so so worried....either call / email the person that did it.........Or stay and find out at the end of the shoot.


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree completely with DB, its amazing to hear some of you guys that put in the work at these clubs and have the piss pore attitude that you have toward your shooters. Then you wonder why your shooter numbers keep going down.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree with DB. Kind of like shooting a shot at a 3D target and not knowing what it scored.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

We take pride in getting our Texas ASA scores up in a timely manner. We normally have the scores posted by the Monday afternoon after a weekend shoot. We have a GREAT husband and wife team (Glenn and Celeste Salsman) that created our website, maintain the website, tracks SOY, and posts scores. They are volunteers and they spend a lot of time and effort keeping our shooters informed and happy. A huge Thanks to Glenn and Celeste.

Take a look at our site here and click on Tournament Results to see scores from this years events:

http://texasasafederation.com/


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tallcatt said:


> We take pride in getting our Texas ASA scores up in a timely manner. We normally have the scores posted by the Monday afternoon after a weekend shoot. We have a GREAT husband and wife team (Glenn and Celeste Salsman) that created our website, maintain the website, tracks SOY, and posts scores. They are volunteers and they spend a lot of time and effort keeping our shooters informed and happy. A huge Thanks to Glenn and Celeste.
> 
> Take a look at our site here and click on Tournament Results to see scores from this years events:
> 
> http://texasasafederation.com/


Texas does alot of things right including getting the results posted.
DB


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> We take pride in getting our Texas ASA scores up in a timely manner. We normally have the scores posted by the Monday afternoon after a weekend shoot. We have a GREAT husband and wife team (Glenn and Celeste Salsman) that created our website, maintain the website, tracks SOY, and posts scores. They are volunteers and they spend a lot of time and effort keeping our shooters informed and happy. A huge Thanks to Glenn and Celeste.
> 
> Take a look at our site here and click on Tournament Results to see scores from this years events:
> 
> http://texasasafederation.com/


Alot of clubs and states need to take notice of how ASA in Texas is being ran and how it is staying big in these tough times. I drive 5-6+ hours to some of there shoots just to shoot in a venue that knows how to run the shoot, post the scores and knows how to make decisions or rules and stick to them, whether it is popular or not. Way to go Texas ASA.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahh.. a topic near and dear to my heart... I'll just say.... :zip:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Ahh.. a topic near and dear to my heart... I'll just say.... :zip:


If they got you the results you would get them posted. 
DB


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> If they got you the results you would get them posted.
> DB


Yes, I usually try to post scores in a timely manner. But, sometimes life gets in the way. Believe it or not, there are events that are held by people that are not "computer people". Such is the case with the event that apparently lead to you starting this thread.

If I'm reading this thread wrong and it's not aimed at that event, then my apologies.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Yes, I usually try to post scores in a timely manner. But, sometimes life gets in the way. Believe it or not, there are events that are held by people that are not "computer people". Such is the case with the event that apparently lead to you starting this thread.
> 
> If I'm reading this thread wrong and it's not aimed at that event, then my apologies.


This is not intended at anyone event. You and me both have discussed this more than once. Worse thing one can do is have an 
event and archers not find the results any where. Why even keep score if you not going to post the results? Who in this day and time does not have access to a computer or know someone who has one that would posts the results? They got to be living in the dark ages. Use a fax machine and send it to anyone.
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Around here they used to all have a big piece of sheetmetal attached to the wall broken down into all the various categories. Then they had magnets that they would write your name on as you registered. Then when you turned in your card, they would put your card in order you placed by score. They would not write the scores on the magnets and put them in line until about 30 minutes before the end of the shoot. That helped keep people from looking at the scores and pushing pencils on the range.

Now they have come out with the programs for the laptops. All but 1 in my area has went to this and the boards are gone. Now you never know how you did.Pisses me off. I like to compare how I did one week from the next as well as being able to see who I am constantly shooting against.

Worst yet, some of them act like it is a big problem if you go up after the shoot and ask where you finished. It's right there on the freakin' computer!!.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Wisconsin Archery Alliance still hasnt post scores for the Wi state field tournament, im sure the people who shot it know the results but I was curious on scores....that was like a month ago.

most clubs around me are pretty good at getting the scores up...but i do agree with DB also


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I did a search on this, before posting. Seems I'm not in the minority.

I don't shoot a lot of 3D, but there's one sure way to stop me from shooting at your club's event (in the future)................and that is....not post scores in a timely fashion.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

After putting on running, bike, car, kayak, and stand up board races over the years, and receiving or posting results, I can say I'm in the crowd that won't return if you don't post. I spend six to seven hours a week maintaining our club range that includes lanes and restrooms, and work every event. At 72 years old, I'm not even required to doing anything at our club. Just do it--POST. Smile.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

If you people cant stay until the end of the shoot and accept your plaque, check, trophy and have your picture made you don't deserve it. Of course if you have a special circumstance once in awhile itd be understandable. To leave and not even know how you did is ridiculous unless it takes them hours to tabulate the scores after the tournament. I'm headed for the fall out shelter.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I worked with a tournament series a few years ago and people would leave as soon as they shot, then want you to mail them their plaque. Nobody's got time for that.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Before our club folded I did the newsletter (on-line and print), served as treasurer, kept the books, and posted scores. There were four of us who did most of the work but after the new park superintendent developed an interest in trail bikes and failed to maintain the property for a 3D range, the job of running the shoots was too much for a few geezers.

Too bad.

Unless you're dealing with an ASA pro am, there's no way not to be able to post scores right after the shoot.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

The one I worked with would have anywhere from 200 - 300 shooters. After what ever range was finished and the cards turned in, the scores would be tabulated and printed out - then posted on the side of the trailer. This would go on throughout the both days. It wouldn't take long to complete.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

JV NC said:


> I did a search on this, before posting. Seems I'm not in the minority.
> 
> I don't shoot a lot of 3D, but there's one sure way to stop me from shooting at your club's event (in the future)................and that is....not post scores in a timely fashion.


I hear ya. I hate waiting all week or more to find out how I did.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sec/Trea for 9 years. Club shoots were posted as always, on the score board opening day of the next shoot, so one month.
ASA Qualifiers, I had checks in the mail and all paper work off to the State Director and ASA Headquarters on Monday. 
ASA State Championships, Awards same given. All paper work off to the State Director and ASA Headquarters and those who didn't stay that had Awards coming sent off on Monday.
I posted all club ASA events in the ASA Forums.
Now, I asked for a Championship Forum in the ASA forums. It was thought okay, but never came about.
Sad thing is, when it comes down to it, a State Champion is just another shooter....


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I shot on March 14th. The scores STILL aren't up.......lol.

I sent a text to the club pres. last (3/20) Friday. He said he would get them up this week......wait for it......because he was headed to AL to shoot in a 3D shoot.

LOL!!!!

It's Thursday the 26th, and the scores STILL aren't posted!  I don't want to know....because I think I won. I want to know, because I paid $20, and it's just common decency, IMO.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> If you people cant stay until the end of the shoot and accept your plaque, check, trophy and have your picture made you don't deserve it. Of course if you have a special circumstance once in awhile itd be understandable. To leave and not even know how you did is ridiculous unless it takes them hours to tabulate the scores after the tournament. I'm headed for the fall out shelter.


That's ridiculous. At many clubs shooting starts at 8:30 a.m. and doesn't shut down until say 3 p.m. Which means "awards" might be at 3:30 p.m. So a 3 hour shoot turns into 3 hours of shooting and four hours of waiting for some. Maybe everyone should wait to hit the course at around noon......that would be a problem if you have a good turn out. For the most part, I haven't accepted "awards" from local events in many, many years. I have no desire to provide storage for hundreds of $5 awards!



ClydeWigg3 said:


> I worked with a tournament series a few years ago and people would leave as soon as they shot, then want you to mail them their plaque. Nobody's got time for that.


I wouldn't even think about mailing a plaque that wasn't some kind of "championship". Keep them until the end of the next shoot and then they get recycled. Around here the folks that want their award either get it themselves and have a friend pick it up.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Remind me to not go to goofeys shoot lol!! I agree with db though. I mean if I'm a paying customer I feel like I'm entitled to see how well I did against the field. In golf tournaments you know the scores after it's over, in indoor you know the scores after... Well it should be the same in 3d. Good point db


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Full disclosure.....they did get the results posted......after 13 days.


----------

